# How to bid sidewalks



## Mallard Creek (Feb 13, 2014)

I was wondering what was the best was to bid you typical 4x4 sidewalks can you bid 4 dollars a square for shoveling and salting or am I way off. Any advise would be great .


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Add: Time to execute, Labor paid, Material used, Fixed costs

Add on: Profit desired

There's your rate


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

You also have to realize that when coming up with a square foot price, you need to have a minimum. Otherwise if you get contracted to do 20 feet of walk, it wouldn't be worth it at a strictly cost per foot price.

When starting out you need to do like Sawboy said. Then once you get production numbers to plug in with your other costs, you can start to consider a square foot cost.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

x2 on the Minimum for sure!


----------

